# opal question.



## blizzardrider (Feb 25, 2005)

trying to decide between an orca or opal. i am 5' 8" 175-180 lbs. any thoughts. don't want the frame to flexy.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

blizzardrider said:


> trying to decide between an orca or opal. i am 5' 8" 175-180 lbs. any thoughts. don't want the frame to flexy.


Then get the Opal. Same weight as you, and rode (and owned) both bikes- go with the Opal. It's stiffer, tad lighter and still rides nicely.


----------



## blizzardrider (Feb 25, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Then get the Opal. Same weight as you, and rode (and owned) both bikes- go with the Opal. It's stiffer, tad lighter and still rides nicely.


thanks


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Then get the Opal. Same weight as you, and rode (and owned) both bikes- go with the Opal. It's stiffer, tad lighter and still rides nicely.


Is it really lighter? I thought it was only stiffer. Both are beautiful bikes.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

asawlrider123456789 said:


> Is it really lighter? I thought it was only stiffer. Both are beautiful bikes.


According to the manufacturer site it is. The Orca is spec'd with the lighter SL fork, yet the Opal (with the FCM fork) checks in a wee 30 grams lighter. So... basically they are too close for it to matter in the weight category, allowing rides to choose based on what type of ride characteristics they want.


----------

